# RIP Tilly



## phil2oo4 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just had to put my best friend for the last 16 yrs to sleep. Heartbroken!

RIP Tilly xx


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Phil....I know how much she meant to you 

RIP Tilly xxx


----------



## Jenovah Fitness (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry phil, she'll be in your memories and am absolutely sure she wont be forgotten...after all, who could forget such a little cutie like that ...Hope you and family are ok xxx


----------



## georgesmummy (Apr 15, 2010)

sorry for your loss hun! In my thoughts xxx


----------



## Tilly1988 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear this  Would hate to part with any of my animals..

Nice name though


----------



## phil2oo4 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words.

House just doesn't feel the same without her tapping about lol Will take some getting used to am sure.

And yes, Tilly is a nice name :razz: lol


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

phil2oo4 said:


> Just had to put my best friend for the last 16 yrs to sleep. Heartbroken!
> 
> RIP Tilly xx
> 
> image


Oh Phil I'm so sorry  that sucks  x


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

ahhhh so sorry phil, shit init. im dreading it. our staffy is an old girl now.
just remember the good times, im sure you have loads. hugs x


----------



## phil2oo4 (Feb 5, 2009)

mandi1234 said:


> ahhhh so sorry phil, shit init. im dreading it. our staffy is an old girl now.
> just remember the good times, im sure you have loads. hugs x


It actually happened a while back. I still have Falcor too keep me company though


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*R.i.p*

Sorry for youe loss


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry Phil, never saw this at the time. Really sorry though


----------

